
PentesterLab – Computer Hacking Bootcamp - jethacker
https://pentesterlab.com/bootcamp
======
kaikai
> If you don't manage to get one of the items done, just try harder

This sentence does _not_ give me confidence in the teaching ability of
whomever put this together.

